
Ask HN: Why aren't there 3rd party laptop power adapters? - brightball
Aside from mag-safe adapters for the likes of Apple laptops, I&#x27;m just wondering why there aren&#x27;t 3rd party power adapters available. Clearly, Apple put some time into designing the form factor of theirs but other companies don&#x27;t seem to invest nearly the same effort. Since it&#x27;s just a power supply, this seems like an area where a 3rd party could provide &quot;one power supply to rule them all&quot; with form factor, built in surge protection and adapters to fit various laptops.<p>Just wondering how, in 2016, power supplies are so bad?
======
niftich
Actually there are plenty! Search for 'multi laptop charger' or 'universal' or
keywords that imply interchangeability. Like this randomly picked unit [1],
they typically come with a voltage selector and a variety of plugs that can be
switched out to fit a particular socket.

Potential problems with these devices are manyfold. They won't be specialized
to deliver a particular amperage [2]; the voltage selector means additional
moving parts that can fail, and mainstream brands usually don't play in this
space, so the quality can run the gamut from decent to sketchy to hazardous.

[1]
[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6RP37N67...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA6RP37N6759)
[2] [http://lifehacker.com/pay-attention-to-charger-amperage-
to-j...](http://lifehacker.com/pay-attention-to-charger-amperage-to-juice-up-
your-gadg-1492446246)

~~~
brightball
This one looks along the lines of what I was thinking. Thanks!

[http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA8UY3HB59...](http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA8UY3HB5966&cm_re=multi_laptop_charger-_-9SIA8UY3HB5966-_-Product)

------
roryisok
There's no demand really. Would you pay premium for an extra power supply? I
wouldn't.

~~~
brightball
I'd pay a premium for a quality power supply that was lighter, smaller &
cleaner. Bonus for a retractable cord.

~~~
roryisok
Sounds like you guys have a good business idea

